# 1974 23” Boys Triumph Roadster



## jimbo53 (Dec 6, 2021)

Got lucky with a local Facebook Marketplace bike. Looks to be all there and in good dusty, crusty barn find shape. Bonus is the original 26 x 1 3/8 Raleigh Record tires in remarkably good unrotted shape. Finding Brit roadsters in 23” size and unmolested original condition is getting harder to find here in the southern US. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 6, 2021)

Nice ride, Jim! Dang, you got it bad! Lol


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 6, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> Nice ride, Jim! Dang, you got it bad! Lol



For $75 couldn’t pass it up! I’m specializing (not really planned, it just sorta worked out that way) in non-Raleigh British 3 speed roadsters. Got 9 so far, but yeah, got it bad. Good thing is these are dirt cheap compared to pre-war ballooners!


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm amazed that they were still selling bikes to the U.S.A in 1974, unless someone personally bought it with them, maybe when returning from a UK military base.
At 23" I wouldn't call it a boys bike per se, they tended to come in at 16" or 18", but I guess you know that .
Have you dated it from the rear hub?
Nice to see someone collecting stuff like this, no one really does that over here.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Looks like it will clean up really well!


----------



## juvela (Dec 6, 2021)

-----

congratulations on the new arrival and thank you for sharing it with the forum     😃

as soon as i saw the font on the chainguard transfer i thought - "oh, a relatively late one"





the headplate gave me a chuckle

note the arrangement and spacing for the fasteners is the same as for a heronicly labeled product

those Nottingham folk always finding ways to make life easier for themselves... 😉 


-----


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 7, 2021)

I think $75 is a good deal for it. This one is a little better than the average Nottingham/Raleigh era Triumph in that it has a Brooks leather saddle instead of the vinyl mattress. The brake levers are a little different from the usual Raleigh type, which is neat.  The tall frame is a big plus because most people 5ft 7in and taller are going to want that size. There was a period in the late 1960s and early 1970s when they tried to cheap out on the brake calipers, but the thinner calipers had way too much flex. They actually had to go back to heavier calipers in the '70s. That's one place I would look at upgrading is if you have the thin, flexy calipers.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 11, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> For $75 couldn’t pass it up! I’m specializing (not really planned, it just sorta worked out that way) in non-Raleigh British 3 speed roadsters. Got 9 so far, but yeah, got it bad. Good thing is these are dirt cheap compared to pre-war ballooners!



I bought an identical Triumph Roadster several years ago for $25.00 bucks that was some what nicer and rode the wheels off it and lost my storage space.. Wish i still had that one.. I have about a bakers dozen of these bikes and got them all for CHEAP money too.. Enjoy.. Razin..


----------

